
Beavers: A Potential Missing Link in California's Water Future - curtis
http://www.waterdeeply.org/articles/2015/10/8753/beavers-potential-missing-link-californias-water-future/
======
jonah
PBS's Nature has a good episode on beavers. Worth checking out:

[http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/leave-it-to-beavers-leave-
it-...](http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/leave-it-to-beavers-leave-it-to-
beavers/8836/)

------
olefoo
Bring back the beavers for all-natural organic geo-engineering!

The beavers might need some help in places where drought has already killed
most of the trees that they would use.

------
msandford
Because they're natural and not man-made, they probably won't be used for a
long time, because that would mean admitting that the government isn't all-
powerful and all-knowing. The government never admits it made a mistake.

